

Kaspersky Cyberthreat real-time map - slater
http://cybermap.kaspersky.com/

======
MaikuMori
Correct me if I'm wrong but looks like a marketing stunt, there is nothing
"realtime" about it, check the network log. While it's all nice and flashy
with nice transitions, there is no way you can follow what's going on. The
only information that is readable are country statistics.

Galncing at the source it seems that all the "updates" are just startup number
+ random value.

~~~
logn
I looked through the source code. Not totally sure, but it appears they use
the current time to dynamically load events from this API:

[http://cybermap.kaspersky.com/data/events/1.json](http://cybermap.kaspersky.com/data/events/1.json)

(where "1" would be replaced with some time value)

Edit: investigating a bit more, there are 24 URLs for
[http://cybermap.kaspersky.com/data/events/<H>.json](http://cybermap.kaspersky.com/data/events/<H>.json)
where <H> starts at zero. So you can see if tomorrow the files are all
different. It could very well be near-time, maybe with 1 hour of lag/caching.

------
cyanbane
I feel like it is too quick/busy to be valuable other than to emphasize that
there is "a lot" of this going on. After that though, not sure how good it is
at conveying any other information that can be acted on. Certainly does look
cool.

------
tommccabe
Not sure exactly what I'm looking at, but damn - that is a beautiful
visualization !

~~~
borplk
If you click on the countries and then one of the icons it explains it quite
well.

It's a visualisation of the events generated by their security software.

For example when the anti-virus finds an infected file. Or the email
attachment scanner finds a threat, etc...

------
lsh123
Pretty cool map and a great marketing tool: "scare because we care" :)

------
antonmaju
Beautiful visualization, however I noticed there's no Singapore there

------
Lennu
Crashed my Firefox. There is still much to be done in performance that these
visualizations can be used properly and in larger scale. But cool map anyway!

~~~
thejosh
Haha, the first message says to use it in Chrome.

------
4way
That's really cool, good to know that Russia is the #1 most infected place!
These statistics are really helpful with companies.

------
schultz9999
Cool and totally confusing and uninformative.

------
nobullet
It would be great to differentiate by OS. I believe this is data from OS
Windows mostly.

------
re1ser
Would be cool if it was available as a screensaver :)

~~~
ticktocktick
If you are using Linux...

You can use
this...[https://github.com/lmartinking/webscreensaver](https://github.com/lmartinking/webscreensaver)

